# Werden die Kommentare in den PCGH-Artikeln immer Schlimmer ?



## DanielX (22. Juni 2008)

Hy an alle,
Warscheinlich ist es euch auch schon aufgefallen das meiner Meinung nach in der letzten Zeit die Kommentare in manchen PCGH-Artikeln immer Schlimmer werden (vor allem bei den ATI/Nvidia Artikeln), z.B. werden andere Personen oft ohne Respekt behandelt und nieder gemacht. Ich finde es Schade das manche Leute die Kommentarfunktion zur eigenen profilierung nutzen. Vieleicht bin ich auch der einzige der das so empfindet aber dafür ist ja die Umfrage.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise lese ich die Kommentare nicht. Als aber der Test der HD4850 rauskam, konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen auch mal die Kommentare zu diesem Artikel zu lesen. Innerhalb von fünf Minuten ging das geflame los. 

Die Vergleiche zu Computerbase waren teilweise haltlos und die Kritik an der Aufmachung des Artikels und dem System und den Settings ja mal vollkommen von Polemik überhäuft.

Schade dass da die (berechtigte) Kritik (viel zu klein) zu der Unlesbarkeit der Diagramme im Artikel selbst fast schon unterging.

Auch ein Grund warum ich Kritik zur Mainsite hier im Forum poste und nicht dort. Hier bin ich sicher, dass es an der richtigen Stelle Gehör findet und auch gelesen wird. 

Ich habe mir auch mal angeschaut von wem die schlimmsten Kommentare abgelassen wurden. Nicht überrascht war ich, als ich "Angemeldet seit 18.06.2008" laß. Da hilft wohl nur noch konsequentes Bannen (ohne Verwarnung) und das IP-Gebunden.


----------



## DanielX (22. Juni 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schade dass da die (berechtigte) Kritik (viel zu klein) zu der Unlesbarkeit der Diagramme im Artikel selbst fast schon unterging.



Genau das sehe ich als Hauptproblem, das die konstruktive Kritik in dem gefläme einfach untergeht.


----------



## Overlocked (22. Juni 2008)

Das sind alle, sorry, noobs. Die haben nichts anders im Sinn alles schlecht zu machen obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben. Ich wette, dass von denen kein einziger je einen CPU übertaktet hat. Ich habe auch letztens, nach dem sie einen super Artikel vom Gerold schlecht gemacht haben, mit denen mal Tacheles geredet. Das ärgert mich.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juni 2008)

Fanboy gehabe...das gejammere geht mir auf....najö..man kann nicht mal @Redaktion ne Frage, Kritik oder Anmerkung machen weil es im gespamme unter geht.. ich will ja auch wiederum nicht eine E-mail zu einen Redakteur schicken wenn es nur nebenbei erwähnt und gefragt ist...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir mal die ersten sieben Seiten Kommentare von besagtem 4850 Test angeguckt, dannach habe ich aufgehört, weil ich langsam Meschugge wurde  Ab der 2. Seite waren maximal 2-3 Beiträge sinnvoll (wenn man die Antworten der PCGH Redis nicht beachtet) der Rest war unterstes Niveau und eine Mischung aus Ignoranz, Intoleranz und geflame/gespamme. Die haben zwar "Diskutiert" aber zu oft ohne Argumente bzw. waren die nicht, in keinster Weise einsichtig oder verständnisvoll für die Ansichten anderer und haben auch keine Anstallten gemacht ordendlich zu Argumentieren.
Ich lese mir deswegen auch nur sehr selten irgendwelche Kommentare auf der Main durch. Weil was Viele dort abziehen ist unterste Schublade und ist eher kontrproduktiv. Ich meine ich verteile auch manchmal Seitenhiebe und/oder bin ein bissl verbohrt mit meiner Meinung, aber wenn mir Jemand gute Argumente vorlegt lasse ich mich auch umstimmen oder ich entschuldige mich auch wenn (falls) ich mal mit Seitenhieb übertrieben hab 

Die wenige gute Kritik (z.B. das extra anklicken der Benchmarks! liebe Redaktion!! ) ging dadurch so gut wie unter und da ist es auch nicht verwunderlich wenn kein Redi mehr die Kommentare richtig durchliest und dadurch keine Kritik mehr dort ankommt wo sie hin soll.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das jetzt schlimmer wird oder nicht aber das Niveau "da Drüben" gefällt mir absolut nicht und somit bleibe ich dieser Community bewusst fern.
THX an euch hier ihr seit nicht so 
Sorry für meine Ausschweifende "Rede" aber das musst sein.

MFG


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juni 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ....Ich verteile auch manchmal Seitenhiebe und/oder bin ein bissl verbohrt mit meiner Meinung, aber wenn mir Jemand gute Argumente vorlegt lasse ich mich auch umstimmen oder ich entschuldige mich auch wenn (falls) ich mal mit Seitenhieb übertrieben hab ...
> MFG


zeugt von Aufrichtigkeit!
so sehe ich dass auch. ich selbst kann mir auch eingestehen, wenn ich mal übertrieben habe oder falsch lag...


----------



## Overlocked (23. Juni 2008)

...ich schau da immer zur Belustigung vorbei


----------



## Oliver (23. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wird eines Tages alles besser. Bis dahin heißt es, Augen zu und durch. Kritik findet bei uns eigentlich immer Gehör und wird auch im Rahmen des Machbaren umgesetzt, allerdings sollte diese Kritik auch sachlich dargelegt werden. Redakteure machen auch mal Fehler, keine Frage.


----------



## DanielX (24. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird eines Tages alles besser. Bis dahin heißt es, Augen zu und durch. Kritik findet bei uns eigentlich immer Gehör und wird auch im Rahmen des Machbaren umgesetzt, allerdings sollte diese Kritik auch sachlich dargelegt werden. Redakteure machen auch mal Fehler, keine Frage.



Ich hoffe auch das es mal besser wird. 
Und das die konstruktive Kritik auch umgesetzt wird funktioniert hier ja eh super. 
Mitlerweile hab ich die Benchmarks z.B. auch immer in meiner 1680*1050 Auflösung, und das wurde ja meiner Meinung nach auch hier im Forum gewünscht. 
Und dafür von mir beide Daumen hoch.


----------



## Overlocked (24. Juni 2008)

Hoffe ich auch...

Aber meistens enden, zum Beispiel Benchmarks von Karten, immer in einem Fanboy gequatsche:" Du bist aber ein Fanby" "Gar nicht wahr, du Nvidia Fanboy musst reden ...". So geht das immer XD.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juli 2008)

Übrigens - wie auch schon auf der Main des Öfteren gesagt - sind wir uns des Problems mit der Usability der Benchmarks durchaus bewusst und wir versuchen, da eine Lösung zu bekommen. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz so einfach, wie es von außen aussieht.

In einem ersten Schritt, den wir komplett allein durchziehen können, machen wir die Benchmark-Pics so groß, dass sie in den Viewport der Seite bei Standardauflösung 1.280x1.024 passen. Soll heißen: Dann ist alles im Blick - zumindest in der Breite, sodass hier kein Gescrolle mehr nötig ist.

Wenn es mal längere Benchmarks sind, kann nach unten Scrollen nötig werden, aber das ist auch bei anderen Seiten so.


----------



## steinschock (12. August 2008)

Egal ob "Fehler" oder nicht Ihr seid offen und stellt Euch der Kritik.
Das sagt schon alles.

Die Problematik ist in eurem Bench-Artikel schön und verständlich
rausgearbeitet worden.
Und eine 100% ige  Besten liste gibt es erst wenn nur noch 1 Hersteller 
am Markt ist.
Die meisten   schätzen + respektieren eure arbeit sehr.


----------



## Player007 (12. August 2008)

Ein weitere Beweis, das es schlimmer wird, zeigt der Test der HD4870 X2 
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH-Test: Radeon HD 4870 X2

Gruß


----------



## f3rr1s (12. August 2008)

Ich habe ein paar mal angefangen die Coments zu lesen. 
Da meist aber nur sinfreies Zeug drin steht lass ich es meistens bleiben.


----------



## rabensang (12. August 2008)

Schaltet doch die Kommentarfunktion auf der PCGH Seite ab und verlinkt einen Disskusions Thread ins PCGHX Forum, um Sinnvolle Disskusionen zu erstellen.

 Das erspart euch Arbeit und manch dummes Komentar, welches dann durch die eingeschworene PCGHX Community verhindert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. August 2008)

rabensang schrieb:


> Schaltet doch die Kommentarfunktion auf der PCGH Seite ab und verlinkt einen Disskusions Thread ins PCGHX Forum, um Sinnvolle Disskusionen zu erstellen.
> 
> Das erspart euch Arbeit und manch dummes Komentar, welches dann durch die eingeschworene PCGHX Community verhindert wird.



Danke für die Anregung - wir denken mal drüber nach


----------



## kmf (14. August 2008)

^^ Auja, dann kommt endlich Leben in die Bude.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. August 2008)

Och, ist doch gerad schön kuschelig...


----------



## UltraSchmart (5. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Danke für die Anregung - wir denken mal drüber nach



Hmm, natürlich. Einfach alles ausblenden, was einem nicht passt. Wozu kritik, ist doch alles super? PCGH sollte mal genau nachdenken, warum die Kommentare immer schlimmer werden. In den letzten Jahren hat man immer bessere Möglichkeiten bekommen, Tests mit einander zu vergleichen...anstatt im Eigenlob zu versinken und immer wieder zu betonen, welch dumme Benchmarks die Kollegen von den anderen Seiten/ Zeitschriften machen, solltet ihr mehr Vergleichbarkeit in Eure Artikel einfließen lassen. Hä? Was? Na das zum Beispiel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/24842-feedback-ausgabe-11-2008-a.html ...bis zum Ende lesen. Kein Wunder, wenn sich die Leute aufregen. Da will man sich entscheiden, ob man sich als nächstes ein Intel- oder AMD-System aufbaut...und dann sowas. Ich kann nicht einen Intel auf einem P45-Chipsatz einem Vergleich mit einem Phenom mit Ali M1695-Mainboard unterziehen...das geht einfach nicht in meinem Kopf. Dieses Chaos...bzw. besser gesagt, diese Verzerrungen nehmen zu! Ich lese diese Zeitschrift jeden Monat von Beginn an und es fängt an, mich zu nerven.

P.s.: Ich bin da nicht alleine

Edit: @ Stafan Payne: Die Menschheit spiegelt eher der Spruch wieder: Menschen entscheiden sich nur dann für eine Vernünftige Lösung, wenn alle einfachen ausgeschöpft sind. (Es gibt weder die klügste, noch die beste Lösung)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2008)

Hm, wahrscheinlich muss man Ironie wohl doch lieber per Dreifach-Durchschlag-Formular sechs Wochen im Voraus beantragen - und selbst dann wird sie sicherlich noch nicht überall ankommen.


----------

